# Moderators



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Acestro is a scientific expert on barracuda and Polypterus posseses an amazing breadth of knowledge on many different fish. They will join Innes in helping moderate this forum and provide expert advice when needed!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

congratulations guys!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

congrats!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats guys


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats and enjoy
dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats also


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow, thats totally awesome guys! Congratulations!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hell yeah, its about time we give the fish l337s some recognition


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I'm very shocked, frankly I did not expect this,
Anyhow I'm very glad to be part of the Team here, and 
I hope very much to do anything I can to increase your
interest and Knowledge of Non piranaha fishes,

Please keep in mind, I have an Open Door policy,
Any questions you have, That I may be able to anwser,
Please Pm me and I will help you the best I can.

Same goes for information YOU may have, I'm always open
to new concepts and If I may be a bit rusty, New updated information.

Thanks Xenon for this oppertunity, and Thanks Innes for introducing me
to the Site, I look forword to this new collaboration.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Welcome Guys


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Polypterus said:


> I'm very shocked, frankly I did not expect this,
> Anyhow I'm very glad to be part of the Team here, and
> I hope very much to do anything I can to increase your
> interest and Knowledge of Non piranaha fishes,
> ...


I talked to you about this like a month ago, sorry it took so long to make the change, I am on vacation time!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks and please feel free to PM me with questions or info as well. I've kept many fish but not piranhas, so I hope to learn a little myself!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Congrats


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)




----------

